# polystyrene?



## hfd250 (Nov 8, 2010)

not exactly sure why but i have been having quite the experience trying to find polystyrene. I plan on using the polystyrene sheets to make some rock formations on the below water section of my paludarium. everytime I go to home depot or lowes i get directed to the lighting section and they are not much help at all (kinda the same situation people get when they go to these stores looking for egg crate lol) is there another name I should be calling it?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

hfd250 said:


> not exactly sure why but i have been having quite the experience trying to find polystyrene. I plan on using the polystyrene sheets to make some rock formations on the below water section of my paludarium. *everytime I go to home depot or lowes i get directed to the lighting section and they are not much help at all* (kinda the same situation people get when they go to these stores looking for egg crate lol) is there another name I should be calling it?


your prob is in bold, go to a plastic supplier.

Also there are all diffrent kinds of polystyrene. It would be very far down on the list of something I would want to put in a tank. ABS, PVC, acrylic, poly carb, polyethylene cutting boards, HDPE and many, many more would be on the list, before polystyrene.


----------



## hfd250 (Nov 8, 2010)

ive read posts of people using polystyrene to carve out nice rock formations and the like using polystyrene and coating it with sealant. maybe ive been misinformed...


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

polyurethane foam is what most people use. rather its 2 part you mix, comes in a can or is in sheets.


----------



## BillD (Jun 10, 2005)

Are you looking for styro? HD should have both types, the white and the coloured. It will be with the insulation. The lighting panels are made from styrene, hence the confusion.


----------

